# Free Book Finds: April 2012 (No Self Promotion Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the March 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Collateral Damage* by Austin S. Camacho - part of the Hannibal Jones Mysteries series - also free-for-Prime lending, but it should be free for all through Thursday according to the author.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Steampunk western. Look at the mechanical horse on the cover, flove it 


Historical Romance
  

Boxed set of 2 Brenda Novak novels - Historical Romance


Contemporary Romance


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Highly rated and free today:

​

From the product description:


> Semifinalist for the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award
> 
> The Dirty Parts of the Bible is a humorous novel set during the Great Depression---a rollicking tale of love and liquor, preachers and prostitutes, trains and treasure, sure to appeal to fans of Water for Elephants, O Brother Where Art Thou?, Mark Twain, and Johnny Cash....
> 
> ...


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00492CK1M/ref=as_li_ss_tl]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00492CK1M/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=entfreebkpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00492CK1M[/url]


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
 

Time Travel Romance


Paranormal Romance


Contemporary Romance
 

Romantic Suspense
 

Futuristic Romance


Historical Mystery


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Night Swim

literary fiction​


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

romance​ 
thriller​ 
jobs/
unemployment​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FGSYTG/ref=docs-os-doi_0


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Free pre order of Swim by Jennifer Weiner. Cover image not available yet. http://www.amazon.com/Swim-ebook/dp/B0078XG13W/ref=zg_bs_157052011_90


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Womans Fiction:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
   

Paranormal Romance/Fantasy etc
  

Romantic Suspense
 

Contemporary Romance


Woman's Fiction


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

From the book's description:​



> A blue straggler is a star that has an anomalous blue color and appears to be disconnected from those stars that surround it.
> But this is not a story about astronomy.
> 
> Bailey Miller is "disconnected" from the cluster of her rural south Texas family. She has never quite fit in and now in her early 30s, she finds herself struggling with inner turmoil and a series of bad choices in her life.
> ...


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Discovered a 2nd @jenniferweiner book is free to pre-order. It's the readers companion. Cover not available. Enjoy. 
http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Weiner-Readers-Companion-ebook/dp/B007HAGAP0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334108746&sr=1-2


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FG161Q


----------



## pavb2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope this is OK as I posted on other thread 70+ free books available tomorrow Fri 13th details here

http://kindlefreebies.wordpress.com/


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance 
    

Romantic Suspense


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

First book of The Hollows by Amanda Hocking


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Cozy Mystery
Murder on the Rocks (Gray Whale Inn Mysteries #1) by Karen MacInerney


----------



## Erika Gilbert (Apr 6, 2012)

Bound (A Zombie-ish Apocalypse, Book 2).

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Zombie-ish-Apocalypse-Book-ebook/dp/B005N52KAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333215464&sr=8-4

I think I'll have to get this one!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Here is a fun read that's free today:

http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-She-Seems-ebook/dp/B003HS5LRO/ref=zg_bs_157028011_19

and another:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Circle-Sorcerers-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/ref=zg_bs_157028011_44


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Growing Up Country: Memories of an Iowa Farm Girl




> Growing Up Country: Memories of an Iowa Farm Girl delivers a treat as delicious as oatmeal cookies hot out of the oven-a memoir of a happy childhood. In charming and memorable vignettes, Carol Bodensteiner captures rural life in middle America, in the middle of the 20th Century. Bodensteiner grew up on a family-owned dairy farm in the 1950s, a time when a family could make a good living on 180 acres. In these pages you can step back and relish a time simple but not easy, a time innocent yet challenging. If you grew up in rural America, these stories will trigger your memories and your senses, releasing a wealth of stories of your own. If the rural Midwest is foreign territory to you, Carol's stories will invite you into a fascinating and disappearing world.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Everything Grow Your Own Vegetables Book



Free at this posting.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Just snagged this baby last night!



Can't give my opinion of it yet, but the summary was enticing and I look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
  

Time Travel Romance


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

thriller​ 
literary fiction​


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

...and I just love the title of this one, because I can completely relate


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Only the Truth

mystery/
literary fiction​ No Turning Back

romantic
suspense​


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

After clicking on a number of books here and finding they are only free to prime members, I'm wondering if you should consider a separate thread for books free to prime members (even though I am a prime member, I use an iPad and these books are only free to those using Kindles).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> After clicking on a number of books here and finding they are only free to prime members, I'm wondering if you should consider a separate thread for books free to prime members (even though I am a prime member, I use an iPad and these books are only free to those using Kindles).


All books posted here are free to everyone when posted. However, very few books stay free for more than a few days and some for only a few hours. As we say in the initial post, be sure to check that the book is still free before clicking "buy."

If the book you are looking at is free now only to Prime members, it was free when posted and has since expired.


Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

And pretty sure the "Read for free" for Prime Members just means Prime Members can "rent" it, which is only one book a month.  So it's not even free for Prime folks really.  So that pretty much means, like Betsy said, it went back to its regular price.


----------



## genetickelly (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## genetickelly (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

A really nice omnibus deal from KC May for Fantasy readers features 2 novels and a novella free right now.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Kinshield-Saga-ebook/dp/B006G3W9PE/ref=zg_bs_157028011_13


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Currently free from Dana Stabenow

First in the Liam Campbell series



First in the Kate Shugak series


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Book that the Demi Moore/Robert Redford movie was based on....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Shimura Trouble, the last book in Sujata Massey's Rei Shimura mystery series, is free currently.  It's a well written cozy series set in modern day Japan about an antiques dealer, and one of the few series I've read from beginning to end.  IIRC though, this one is set in Hawaii.

Sorry no link, can't figure out how to do it on iPad.

N


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

My picks for today are:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

An anti-bullying book:


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

As a mum currently dealing with this, I appreciate this freebie:


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Ran across this book this AM. Says Lit Fic, but seems more like Historical Romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Stolen-Crown-Marriage-Forever-ebook/dp/B00447872I/ref=zg_bs_157028011_1


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a knitter but I might have to learn how to crochet for this! I'm intrigued...

Crochet Rag Rugs Basic Pattern Collection


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Blasted Heath are offering Wee Rockets by Gerard Brennan for free over this weekend:

http://www.amazon.com/Wee-Rockets-ebook/dp/B006LTHHDC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335635861&sr=8-1

It's the Celtic connection.

Enjoy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Remembering the Dragon Lady: The U-2 Spy Plane: Memoirs of the Men Who Made the Legend

If your life's dream is to get a free book of memoirs from everyone who had anything to do with the U-2, this is your lucky day! Verify price before clicking "buy".


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

~ mystery ~​


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

mystery/suspense​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the May 2012 Free Book Finds thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,112868.0.html

Betsy


----------

